# Win a Ferrrai 512M TJET body



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

This is a contest just for Hobby Talk members. I will give awy one of my Lemans bodies a Ferrrai 512 M to the person who posts a photo of the best loooking non-RED and non-Dark Blue (Sunoco) Ferrrai 512M I will run a poll on Monday for everyone to vote on which Photo they like best. There are just lots and lots of Red ones and quite a few beautiful Sunoco Ferrari's on the net I know therer were some othe colors that were raced

Having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Rog,
Do you mean pics of 1/1 cars off the the web or of our slot cars?
cheers...

ps--Thanks for the contest opportunity!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Pictures of 1 :1 cars that raced or models of same

Roger Corrie


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Found only the blue or red ones, also in racing magazines from end 60 to mid 70`s, but this guy built a real good blue one :thumbsup:http://perso.wanadoo.fr/feeling43/512blt.htmhttp://perso.wanadoo.fr/feeling43/512blt.htm


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Roger,

There is a nice picture of a yellow 512M that was entered by Escuderia Montjuich and raced by Jose Juncadella and Nino Vaccarella during the 1971 Le Mans 24 Hours. Since I haven't figured out how to post the picture I will just give the link to the site.

http://www.schumacher-fanclub.com/index.html?target=p_643.html&lang=en-us

Patrick Hogan


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is the picture of the yellow 512M (I hope)


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

*Evolution??? Steroids???*

I think this would beat a 512M?


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

*Here's a 512...*

OK, here's that 512, shot at Watkins Glen in 1999...


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

*Porsche 956*

Next stall over from the Ferrari was one of the Andretti family cars...


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Porsche917k,

Nice pictures, but what I am really interested in, is how you posted them???
They are way over the 48.8KB??

The pictures I have posted so far have to be shrunk down to where you can not see the detail very well.

Inquiring minds want to know!!!

Pairadiceracing


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can post pics as big as I want. I just can't use the HobbyTalk photo hosting I have to use my own.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi micyou03,

If you get time could you elaborate, all this is new to me!

Thanks,
Pairadiceracing


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Pairadiceracing said:


> Hey Porsche917k,
> 
> Nice pictures, but what I am really interested in, is how you posted them???
> They are way over the 48.8KB??
> ...


Thanks...

It's easy actually...I have these posted in the HobbyTalk Photo Gallery. Go to the gallery, pull up one of your pictures, view it at its largest size, right click on it, open its properties, grab that URL, add that URL into the "INSERT IMAGE" feature here...

Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here is my pic.................











----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pairadiceracing said:


> Hi micyou03,
> 
> If you get time could you elaborate, all this is new to me!
> 
> ...



Hi Pairadiceracing,

My way is kind of complicated and requires FTP software and webspace from an internet provider. I post the pics on my webspace and link to them, but I am only allowed a certain amount of space and traffic per month.

porsche917k's answer is much better than mine.

Regards,
Mike U


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Patrick and SCJ are the pictures I'm looking for. No red Ferrari'sr the Blue Sunoco. I'm looking for something different to Model. SCJ yours is basicaly the same as Patricks, however since I can finally tell for sure that the color on the spoiler tabs is a dark green if Patricks car wins you will get one too 

SCJ are you home yet or still on the road??

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If your looking for "model" car pics as well........here's a few more for you!









LeMans '71 Scuderia Francorchamps 










LeMans '71 Scuderia Montjuich


--------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Oh, I almost forgot....since I knew this was NOT the car you were looking for, but this street car from the mid 90's is also called an F-512M! 












Still on the road....I think I have better ones at home, but will have to wait.



---------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Mike,

I do use FTP to load our web page (www.slotcars.org/hosers), its free through John Ford (Scale Auto Racing News). I may have to give it a try.

And thanks to Paul's info, that sounds like it may be a simpler way.

I will have to give a try when I get time.

Thanks again guys,
Warren


----------

